# Fahrtechnik-Training am Sonntag, den 15.April 2012



## NoTraining (7. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

am 15. April 2012 findet wieder das BEINHARTE Fahrtechnik-Seminar in der alten Ziegelei in Mainz statt. Dazu heißen wir auch Gäste willkommen.

*Beginn: *11:00 Uhr

*Ende:* 14:00 Uhr oder später, je nach Lust und Ausdauer von Trainern und Teilnehmern

Details könnt Ihr dem anhängenden Flyer entnehmen. 

Zusätzlich zu dem dort angekündigten Training für Anfänger wird es auch einen Kurs für Fortgeschrittene geben, wo u.a. das Überwinden von Stufen bergauf trainiert wird.

*Was müsst ihr mitbringen?*

Ein funktionierendes Mountainbike
Helm
Handschuhe werden empfohlen
Schoner für Schienbeine und Unterarme (Club-Schoner können ausgeliehen werden)
Gefüllte Trinkflasche und Snack für zwischendurch
Ggf. Klick-Pedale durch Bärentatzen ersetzen

*Anmeldung*
Bitte meldet Euch unter Angabe Eures Gruppenwunschs hier im Forum an

Anfänger
Fortgeschrittene
Anmeldeschluss ist Samstag, der 14.04. um 12:00 Uhr.

*Parken:*
Wegen eines gleichzeitig stattfindenden Fahrradflohmarktes sind Parkplätze direkt am Gelände kaum zu bekommen. Ausweichparkplätze finden sich jedoch im Bereich der nahegelegenen Schule.

*Anfahrt*
Eine Beschreibung findet Ihr hier: http://www.alteziegelei-mainz.de/Anfahrtsskizze.htm

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Teilnehmer.

Mit beinharten Grüßen,

Clemens Ambrosius alias NoTraining


----------



## nicoleII (7. April 2012)

Anmeld.  Würde mich gerne in eine anfängliche  Fortgeschrittenengruppe einreihen  aber nur wenn die Stufen nicht von dem Kaliber sind, wie die, die Thomas uns heute vorgeführt hat!   Ansonsten kann ich sicher auch in einer fortschrittlichen Anfängergruppe noch was lernen 

  Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich auf einen schönen und lehrreichen Tag mit vielen netten Leuten!

_Nicole_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Marco (7. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin auch dabei & freue mich.

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## hallotv (7. April 2012)

Hallo Nicole II, *und alle anderen Interessen für "Fortgeschrittenes", bitte lesen!*

vielen Dank für das Interesse. Deine Formulierung ist vielleicht nicht schlecht: anfängliche Fortgeschrittenengruppe. Eigentlich sollte ja mehr draus werden, aber vielleicht hilft mir das zur Einsortierung...
Für Nicht-Eingeweihte: Es handelt sich bei diesen Stufen um die beiden Eingangsstufen zur Hütte am grauen Stein, beide gerade mal ca. 20 cm hoch (pro Stufe, da kann man fast `raufrollen). Eigentlich easy, ich wollte etwa hier anfangen, knifflig wird es erst später.

Aber willkommen in der Gruppe "Fortgeschrittene für Anfänger", gerade hier ist es sicher viel Kopf. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja zwei Gruppen unter einen Hut. Diejenigen, die gerne können würden, aber nicht so genau wissen, wie sie sollten, und die, die könnten oder können, und vielleicht noch anderes brauchen, und sei es nur eine Gelegenheit.
(So ein Palettenstapel kann ziemlich hoch werden, habe ich gehört...)
Etwas weniger kryptisch: Ich denke an folgende Punkte, die ja immer wieder auf interessanten Trails lauern:
-Absätze hinauffahren, auch höhere
-Absätze hinunterfahren, sei es gefahren oder gedroppt
-den Blick schulen, wann Treppen hinauffahren einfach ist und wann man es besser läßt ;-)
-richtig steile Hänge hinunterfahren (lernen, wie viel eigentlich geht, ohne dass es kritisch wird!)
-dazu gehört: richtiges Bremsen bis zum Nosewheelie, was können die Bremsen wirklich und wie setze ich es ein
-richtig steile Hänge hinauf

wenn also jemand Spaß an technischen Trails hat und gerne mal mit Herausforderungen spielt (auch wenn die vielleicht nur 10 cm hoch sein mögen!((oder breit))  )), ist er hier richtig.

Cu in der Ziegelei,
denkt daran, die Protektoren mitzubringen,

Thomas

P.S. von Nettsein stand nichts in meinem Vertrag!


----------



## Mr. Hide (7. April 2012)

Hallo Clemens,

ich komme zu zweit, einmal Anfänger und einmal Fortgeschrittene 

Gruss Jens


----------



## NoTraining (7. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Familie Ambrosius meldet 4 Teilnehmer für hoffentlich werdende Fortgeschrittene.

Gruß, NoTraining


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. April 2012)

bin auch dabei!

Gerne bei den schwierigeren Techniken! 

bis dann!

LG


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2012)

Hallo, ich melde zwei unterschiedlich Fortgeschrittene.

Viele Grüße


----------



## jussebel (8. April 2012)

hallo ich bin auch dabei irgendwo zwischen angefangener Fortschritt ..

An wen muss ich mich wnedne wenn ich ein paar Schoner möchte?
LG Claudi


----------



## hallotv (8. April 2012)

Hallo Jussebel,
an mich. Damit stehst Du jetzt auf der Liste für Schoner. Ich bringe mit was ich (der Club) habe.  
@ Vorstand: Von den angesprochenen 3 Kisten habe ich bis jetzt nur eine gesehen! Wo ist der Rest?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## jussebel (8. April 2012)

super danke dir - ps Knieschoner habe ich, mal sehen ob ich dann mit noch ein paar Armschonern auskomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (8. April 2012)

Ich wäre dann auch dabei.

bräuchte Arm und Knieschoner.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Pollifax (8. April 2012)

Anmeld! Eher Anfänger.

Grüße

-joachim


----------



## Caprifischer (8. April 2012)

Einmal Anfänger und einmal fortgeschrittener Anfänger (oder wie das heißt)... wenns nit regnet!

Gruß Werner


----------



## tom194 (8. April 2012)

Einmal fortgeschrittener Anfänger

gruß Tom


----------



## hallotv (8. April 2012)

Nur nochmal für alle "fortgeschrittenen Anfänger":
Alle Inhalte der sonst üblichen Basic Kurse sollten sitzen. Ihr könnt seeehr langsam fahren und auch schon mal kurz stehen, Ihr könnt Vorder- und Hinterrad heben, Ihr könnt auf den Punkt bremsen. Sonst wird es eher frustrierend für Euch und langweilig für die, die das schon können und etwas draus machen wollen.
Have a nice day,
TV


----------



## tom194 (9. April 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Nur nochmal für alle "fortgeschrittenen Anfänger":
> Alle Inhalte der sonst üblichen Basic Kurse sollten sitzen. Ihr könnt seeehr langsam fahren und auch schon mal kurz stehen, Ihr könnt Vorder- und Hinterrad heben, Ihr könnt auf den Punkt bremsen. Sonst wird es eher frustrierend für Euch und langweilig für die, die das schon können und etwas draus machen wollen.
> Have a nice day,
> TV



Da im Vorfeld schon Bedenken angemeldet wird was forgeschritten Anfänger mindestens könne sollte nehme ich zur vorsicht auf die doch besseren Biker meine Anmeldung zurück und werde mich wohl zur verbesserung meiner selbst bei den Anfängern anmelden

gruss und schönen Ostermontag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (9. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Ich sehe das wie Werner. Wenn das Wetter nicht beschissen ist, würden meine Freundin und ich vorbeischauen. Das wäre dann 1mal Anfänger und 1mal Fortgeschrittenenkurs. 

Schoner müssten wir uns leihen, falls diese gebraucht werden. 

Einen schönen Ostermonntag
Birger


----------



## Luzie (9. April 2012)

Hallo TV,

ich meld mich als fortgeschrittene Anfängerin an...

Bis Sonntag


----------



## lunker (9. April 2012)

Melde mich bei den Anfängern an.Knie und Armschoner müsste ich mir leihen.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## odu (9. April 2012)

Servus Leutz,

würde mich auch anmelden!
Steige dann bei den anfänglichen Fortgeschrittenen ein!!! 

Bis Sonntag dann...
Odu


----------



## hirrsson (10. April 2012)

2x Anmeldung als 1x Anfänger und 1x Fortgeschrittene.

Wäre klasse, falls man zusammen hoch fahren könnte. Dies um die Motivation bei uns paaren zu gewährleisten 
Falls nicht, dann könnte es sein, dass ich vielleicht kurzfristig auf der Anfänger wechsele. 

Vielleicht könnten man am Start kurz gucken wie der Einstufung ist. Dies um ein "last minute" Änderung zu machen...

Graicie


----------



## Waldi76 (10. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte zwei weitere fortgeschrittene Anfänger anmelden.

Ariane und ich kommen auch.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-Olaf (10. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich glaub das könnte mir nichts Schaden, bin auch dabei

mfg


----------



## happygegoogelt (10. April 2012)

Wir kommen auch zu zweit. Einmal Gast und einmal Mitglied. 
Einmal Anfänger und einmal fortgeschrittener Anfänger. 
Einmal mit Schoner und einmal ohne. 
Also... einmal bräuchten wir ein paar Schoner
Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch auf gutes Wetter und keine spontan-Idee meines Arbeitsgebers.... 
Bis Sonntag! Freue mich!! 
Viele Grüße Andrea


----------



## bugbear5 (10. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde auch gerne als Gast bei der Kückengruppe mitmachen. Knieschoner hätte ich, aber keine Armschoner.

CU


----------



## hallotv (11. April 2012)

Hallo Andrea,
schön zu hören.
Zitat: keine spontan-Idee meines Arbeitsgebers.. . Ich könnte ja mein business organisieren, dann wäre das organisiertes Verbrechen, so quasi. Und schon ist Dein Sonntag hin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2012)

1 x fortgeschritten(es)


----------



## hallotv (11. April 2012)

Moin a.nienie,
 und was willst Du hier lernen? Vorausschauendes Fahren und rechtzeitiges Schalten?
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2012)

arsch.


----------



## hallotv (11. April 2012)

Einmal anmeld Suzah, Anfänger.


----------



## Bettina (11. April 2012)

Hi,
ich würde auch gerne lernen Treppenstufen hoch zu fahren. Aber ich kann bisher nur das Vorderrad anheben, das Hinterrad ist zu schwer... 
Bis Sonntag
Bettina


----------



## derDaWo (11. April 2012)

Möchte - falls das Wetter nicht zu mies wird - zur fortgeschrittenen Stunde einen anfangenden Fortgeschrittenen und eine fortgeschrittene Anfängerin für den fortschreitenden Anfänger bzw. anfangenden Fortschreitenden Kurs melden. 
Gerald und Moni


----------



## CucumberFresh (12. April 2012)

Servus miteinander,

ich würde gerne zwei Anfänger anmelden. Wir sind Gäste und wollen uns das mal anschauen. Wir benötigen außerdem noch Schoner.

Kostet die Veranstaltung und das Ausleihen was?

Beste Grüße und bis Sonntag
René


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2012)

CucumberFresh schrieb:


> Kostet die Veranstaltung und das Ausleihen was?


nö.


----------



## BrianRenner (12. April 2012)

Einmal fortgeschrittener Anfänger

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (12. April 2012)

Hi hallo!
Bin gast und würde auch gern kommen .
Stufe mich als Anfänger ein.
Bis dann - mfg - ron


----------



## Rockside (12. April 2012)

Ich meld mich auch mal als Fortgeschrittener an.

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## MTB-Olaf (12. April 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

Währe auch als fortgeschrittener dabei.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Darkwing (12. April 2012)

Falls das Wetter mit uns ist, bin ich's auch und zwar als fortgeschrittener Anfänger oder vielleicht auch als anfangender Fortgeschrittener?!

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## lux33 (13. April 2012)

Ich melde mich mal für die Anfängergruppe an.
LG
Lucas


----------



## lunker (13. April 2012)

Muss mich leider Abmelden,da ich mit einer Halsentzündung aus Gefecht bin.


Gruss

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (13. April 2012)

Komme auch,als Gast Hansjörg Weidmann


----------



## hallotv (13. April 2012)

Hallo jedermann/frau,

ich habe eben ungefähr 25 Teilnehmer gezählt, die gerne in die etwas fortgeschrittenere Gruppe wollen. Sollte sich kein zweiter Instruktor finden, ist diese Gruppe voll! Es wird einerseits nicht mehr zu verantworten, was die Betreuung/Sicherheit betrifft, andererseits möchte man ja nicht jedesmal warten, bis sich die 24 Bikes vor einem von dem Palettenstapel gestürzt haben . Es wird sich in der Realität sowieso noch etwas sortieren, aber erstmal ist fortgeschritten Schluß!
Sorry,
Thomas


----------



## kellernina (13. April 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich bin hier ganz neu und hab seit Jahren endlich mal wieder ein halbwegs gescheites Rad und möchte gerne bei den Anfängern mein Glück versuchen!


----------



## el_barto60 (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

zum "wieder rein kommen" wäre ich gerne bei den Anfängern dabei. Hoffen wir mal auf akzeptables Wetter.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## schiggyf (13. April 2012)

Nabend,

würde dann auch gerne als Gast teilnehmen. Ob anfängliche  Fortgeschrittenengruppe oder fortgeschrittene Anfänger klär ich dann vor Ort.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## bike121110 (14. April 2012)

Ich würde gern morgen am Anfängerkurs teilnehmen.
Schoner habe ich nicht.


Gruss,
Anja


----------



## happygegoogelt (14. April 2012)

[


----------



## nicoleII (14. April 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ja mehr draus werden,...
> [...] da kann man fast `raufrollen). Eigentlich easy, ich wollte etwa hier anfangen, knifflig wird es erst später. [...]


 O.k, o.k., ich verziehe mich ja schon wieder in meine Anfänger-Ecke  (menno, dass zwischen Anfängern und Fortgeschrittenen aber auch immer gleich solche Welten liegen müssen ) 


hallotv schrieb:


> [...] Es wird sich in der Realität sowieso noch etwas sortieren [...]


 
So wird es sein! Und es wird sicher jeder noch irgendetwas lernen. (Und wer schon alles kann und sich langweilt, wird als (Co-)Instruktor verpflichtet! ) Alles wird gut! (Außer das Wetter vielleicht, was aber ja auch wiederum etwas Gutes hätte,)

Bis morgen allerseits! 
_Nicole_


----------



## Pollifax (14. April 2012)

Pollifax schrieb:


> Anmeld! Eher Anfänger.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> -joachim



Sorry, muss leider absagen. Mein Terminplan wurde geändert.

Euch allen viel Spass.

-joachim


----------



## baumfruend (14. April 2012)

hi währe auch gerne dabei is en bischen spät aber ich komm einfach vorbei 

Anfänger dan erset mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odu (14. April 2012)

odu schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> 
> würde mich auch anmelden!
> Steige dann bei den anfänglichen Fortgeschrittenen ein!!!
> ...




Aus Erkältungsgründen muss ich leider absagen. Habe jetzt schon kaum noch ne Stimme... 

Viel Spass allen und natürlich gutes Wetter! 
odU


----------



## bugbear5 (14. April 2012)

Oh shit,  ich sehe gerade, dass meine Anmeldung nicht angekommen war! Hatte mich eigentlich für die Anfänger-Anfänger-Gruppe angemeldet. Hoffe, das geht noch. Werde einfach mal morgen auftauchen.... Bis denne


----------



## Mr. Hide (14. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich sage hiermit für einmal Anfänger und einmal Fortgeschritten ab. Wir schaffen es morgen leider nicht.

CU on trails


----------



## Rockside (15. April 2012)

Wegen der Überfüllung bei den Fortgeschrittenen ziehe ich zurück. Ich stosse aber trotzdem bei der Ziegelei dazu.


----------



## hirrsson (15. April 2012)

Wir schaffen es leider krankheitsbedingt nicht. 1 x Anfänger und 1 x fortgeschrittene sind raus... Ich hoffe ihr habt einen schönen tag


----------



## Caprifischer (15. April 2012)

Ich bin heute auch nicht dabei... Anfänger bleibt aber bestehen.

Vielleicht schaue ich auch so mal rein...

Gruß Werner


----------



## nicoleII (15. April 2012)

Das war wieder super heute!  Unzählige lernbegierige Biker, allerbestes Wetter (vom hammerharten Gegenwind auf meinem Heimweg mal abgesehen ) und eine ebensolche Stimmung!

 Vielen Dank an alle Organisatoren und insbesondere an diejenigen, 
die (immer wieder) bereit sind, den Instruktorjob zu machen 
und anderen ihr Wissen und ihre Erfahrung zu vermitteln! 
Ihr seid klasse!

​  Dankeschön an Thomas fürs nett sein (obwohl das nicht im Vertrag stand ) und insbesondere für das herausragende Engagement, heute auch noch extra für uns, einige nicht gerade handlichen Teile anzuschleppen und aufzubauen!! Danke auch an alle Mitfahrer für die gute Laune, die gegenseitigen Aufmunterungen, Hinweise, Hilfestellungen, etc. - das hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit Euch! (An Bettina noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön fürs Rädchen leihen!) Mich hat die heutige Veranstaltung wieder ein gutes Stück weiter gebracht (vor allem bei den sogenannten 'Kopfsachen') und was noch nicht geklappt hat, wird einfach weiter geübt

  Wir sehen uns!
_Nicole


_P.S.: An alle, die heute krankheitsbedingt nicht dabei sein konnten: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Luzie (15. April 2012)

Nicole´s Geschriebenen kann ich mich nur anschließen...
Danke an alle für die tolle Organisation  

Ein besonderer Dank geht an TV fürs Geduld haben mit den schwätzenden Bikerinnen  und die tollen Erklärungen und Vorführungen... 

Bis zu den nächsten Treppen


----------



## jussebel (15. April 2012)

ich schliesse mich auch meinen beiden Vorrednerinnen an. Dickes Lob an den Club und Ihre Initatoren. Danke fuer die gute Laune und die Geduld und Zeit die ihre fuer uns geopfert habt.

Schreit nach Wiederholung 
Claudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schiggyf (15. April 2012)

Ich möchte mich auch nocheinmal für das gelunngene Training bedanken. Hab jede Menge gute Tipps bekommen. 
Die Location war auch bestens geignet, um die Theorie gleich in praktischen Übungen vertiefen zu können.

Ich denke es ist auch nicht ganz selbstverständlich, dass man so einfach und unkompliziert als Gast an so einem Training teilnehmen kann!

Hab mich schon mal schlau gemacht wo die Aufnahmeanträge zu finden sind. Das nächste mal vielleicht dann nicht mehr als Gast


----------



## Achim (17. April 2012)

*Ganz schön was los - in der  Alten Ziegelei. *

Und schön, dass wir das geplante Trainerkontingent von  drei auf fünf erhöhen und die Gruppen auf überschaubarer Größe halten  konnten. Überraschender Weise gab es auch dieses Mal ein höhere  Nachfrage bei den fahrtechnisch Fortgeschrittenen. 

_Einen besonderen Dank an unsere Trainer und den "Eventmanager Clemens". Bis zum nächsten Mal._


----------



## hallotv (17. April 2012)

Moin,
ja, schön war`s. Ich bin auch nur ein bißchen heiser
Vielen Dank an Helfer wie Clemens und Frank, das hat doch sehr geholfen.
Bis zum nächsten Mal,
TV


----------

